# Trolling Motor Repair



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Who in Pensacola area is the best at general repairs on trolling motors? I'm having electronic issues in the motor on my MinnKota Riptide. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

REELGOOD
Triton Bay Explorer


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What kind of issues?


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Batteries are almost new and putting out full 24V but have almost no power in forward and nothing in reverse.....friend told me it might be a board. He had one go on a similar motor.

REELGOOD
Triton Bay Explorer


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The reason I'm curious is my Motor Guide Great White manual would go only in reverse. If your Minn Kota has a push/pull forward/reverse in the handle, it may be similar to my Motor Guide. The problem I found was a small magnet out of alignment on the push/pull. It was hard to find, but simple to fix.


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

The Riptide is a handle that twists one way for forward and opposite for reverse but I guess internally it could be a similar kind of part. I'll be down all next week and would like to get it repaired if possible. My shop up here can't get me in this week. Will limit how I want to fish without the trolling motor.

REELGOOD
Triton Bay Explorer


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to be the repair shop in Pensacola at emerald coast marine. But now the only 2 is Hammers in Jay and foxes in mobile. Good luck.


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

Hammer's trolling motors,is located on US hwy 29 in molino,is a minn kota service center.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

LoCo2fish said:


> Hammer's trolling motors,is located on US hwy 29 in molino,is a minn kota service center.


I would stay away from Hammer's !!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't find my thread I made about how Hammer's f-ed me when I took him a trolling motor for repair, I was going to repost it. Wanted to beat the hell out of him before it was over with. He screwed it up so bad minn kota shipped me a new one for free. Stay away from that place !!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

ML sounds like ya came out to the good on that deal... brand new trolly...mine has been to Bass Pro Shop 7 times now in one year and I still keep getting the same problems. It is 65 miles one way to BPS from my house. Think about that,almost 900 miles just to have the thing worked on. No I do not buy anything else while there.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> ML sounds like ya came out to the good on that deal.


Not really, had to go through A LOT of shit and was without my T/M for months. I would of been happy if he had of done what he promised with the original... sorry to hear your going through hell with BPS

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

forget Hammers.....drive to Mobile!


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info from everyone....Kenny I wish you were still in the business..guess I 'll just have to wait on my guy here in Birmingham, he's really good just real busy right now. Sounds like he needs a branch in P'cola area.

REELGOOD
Triton Bay Explorer


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

See earlier post on issues...update, my guy here in Birmingham is taking care of me this afternoon. Guess I begged and whined enough that he felt sorry or just wanted me to get out of his life for a week. Thanks for all the info and Kenny, get back in the business.

REELGOOD
Triton Bay Explorer


----------

